# Ambient Music Composition Contest (October 2019)



## peakeleven (Oct 2, 2019)

Join the Ambient Music Composition Contest: *http://bit.ly/ambientmusiccontest*

*Prizes for the Winner:*

Output Movement - Amazing FX Plugin for Depth/Movement
Choose 1 of my Courses for Composers
Featured post in the Community where you will Shine in the Spotlight


----------

